# Cat dragging his butt and kneading



## boudreaub (Jan 1, 2009)

My 5 year old male cat has been exhibiting strange behavior lately. For the past couple of days, he'd sit in one spot, dragging his butt, and kneading in place with all four paws. He'd do this while slowly turning in place, sort of like a child playing on the old sit and spin toys. WHile kneading, dragging his butt, and slowly turning in place, there would be periods where his whole body would begin to shake. In addition, I've tried to pet him near the backside, and he would get agitated and want to bite me. I've never seen this sort of behavior in any cat in spite of all the years I've been owned by cats.

One thing to note is that a week ago, we tried Wysong brand dry food that was supposed to be good for both cats and dogs. Any ideas as to what may be going on?


----------



## Kattt (Dec 20, 2008)

I would get him to a vets immediately. There's definitely something agitating his back end, and it could be a number of things, which only a vet can determine.

It sounds like he is in alot of discomfort, so its not something you should let continue. I would make an appointment ASAP so the situation doesn't progress further.

Good luck. Keep us posted on the outcome.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I agree that you should get him to the vet as soon as possible. When Rookie had symptoms like that, it was because she had an anal sac rupture. There was blood on the under side of her tail, close to her body . . . does your kitty have blood there? At any rate, those types of problems are supposed to be very painful for cats, so a trip to the vet would be in order.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yup, I was going to suggest the anal sacs as well. They may be impacted or ruptured. Definitely need a vet visit asap, he may be in quite a bit of pain.


----------

